# Dawkins/Lennox debate



## caddy

» Dawkins/Lennox debate

Dawkins vs. Lennox at the University of Alabama: Get Your Tickets Now | Uncommon Descent


God Delusion Debate to Pit Dawkins Against Christian Apologist

John Lennox Debates Noted Atheist Richard Dawkins - CCMmagazine.com

MBI--Moody Broadcasting Network::The God Delusion Debate



“The God Delusion” Debate
7:00 pm
Wednesday, October 3, 2007
The Alys Stephens Center
Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## BobVigneault

I saw Lennox fight Mike Tyson back in 2002, I don't expect Dawkins will last an entire round with the champ. Furthermore...... oh, wait....... nevermind.


----------



## caddy

Lennox still has it, but Mayweather may have been a better opponent than Dawkins, but alas he's _Dancing with the Stars ! _




BobVigneault said:


> I saw Lennox fight Mike Tyson back in 2002, I don't expect Dawkins will last an entire round with the champ. Furthermore...... oh, wait....... nevermind.


----------



## BobVigneault

Would it be wrong to pray for a Lennox Lewis/Richard Dawkins fight? I'd buy tickets to watch the 'survival of the fittest' up close and in color. It would be a great study of natural selection and mutation all within a 3 minute window. (Bam!!! Bang!!! "Say is Mr. Dawkins growing a dorsel fin?" "No, that's just his nose, it shouldn't be on that side of his head though.")


----------



## caddy

Just finished listening to this on Moody Radio ! Lennox is a Dynamo. Listen to this debate at Fixedpoint.org. Excellent debate between the two men!


----------



## Gloria

I listened to most of it, although I was unable to hear the end as I had to leave my office. I have no complaints against Lennox. I thought he'd nail Dawkins down on the whole morality thing, but he didn't really. All in all


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2

I only heard about 20 minutes of it returning home from church. It was during the part of the discussion on morality. Dawkins argument was rather weak.


----------



## Philbeck

I missed the debate so i was wondering if anyone knew where I could find some audio files of the debate online?


----------



## caddy

Here:

Fixed-Point Foundation 



Philbeck said:


> I missed the debate so i was wondering if anyone knew where I could find some audio files of the debate online?


----------



## caddy

The Trinity Forum :: John Lennox


----------



## caddy

IF you missed it, you can download the debate from Dawkin's site here:

http://richarddawkins.net/article,1707,Debate-between-Richard-Dawkins-and-John-Lennox,Fixed-Point-Foundation-Richard-Dawkins-John-Lennox
Debate between Richard Dawkins and John Lennox Fixed Point Foundation, Richard Dawkins, John Lennox Part 1 (47:28, 13.6 MB) Part 2 (44:01, 12.62 MB) Part 3 (27:28, 7.87 MB)
Below is the pre-debate blurb from:
http://www.fixed-point.org/billboard/billboard.asp?ItemID=31


----------

